# Combo cab vibrations



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey all;

Just picked up a Trinity tweed deluxe clone, and when I crank the volume I'm getting some crazy vibrations. Not sure who built the cab, but it looks solid. A large portion of the vibrations seem to come from the back panel, though even with it off I'm still getting some from the chassis somehow. Seems like a resonant frequency around low G.

Anyway, any dampening tips? I'm thinking I'd try and find some foam tape to line the back panel, and probably take the chassis out and do the same. Of course, also go over every nut/bolt/screw to make sure everything is tight. Anything else??


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> _*go over every nut/bolt/screw to make sure everything is tight.*_


There is obviously something loose or you have a bad speaker.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm going to suspect a cold-soldered ground connection somewhere.... seems just fine, but certain frequencies will cause it to vibrate and make noise....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Try putting your hand on different parts of the amp when you, or better, someone else plays something that really causes the offending noise. This should help to track it down. If you're unable to find it, suspect microphonic output tubes (no fingers here please) or the speaker as the cause. A cold solder joint is probably going to cause more of an electrical noise.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What about a component on the board vibrating? An inspection with the eraser end of a pencil of the caps and a little time with a glue gun or silicon around the bases. I've had that happen to me in an amp.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll do some very careful poking around - I guess the back panel rattle could just be a side effect (or "amplifying" in its own right) something else.

The bad speaker comment is interesting - it definitely vibrates, but that is how a speaker works after all, so I didn't think much of it. I'll try it in a stand alone cab.

Also, never encountered a microphonic tube before, so I'll see if I can find spares to try.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Same thing happened with the last 5E3 I had....turned out to be a sketchy power tube. I'd also suggest checking that your speaker bolts are evenly torqued and not too tight. Check the simple things first.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Same thing happened with the last 5E3 I had....turned out to be a sketchy power tube. I'd also suggest checking that your speaker bolts are evenly torqued and not too tight. Check the simple things first.


Thanks - will do. I've been playing head+cab for so long that I forgot what a hostile environment a combo is


----------

